# [Italian NR] Mattia Furlan - 6x6 1:55.58 single and 2:04.95 mo3



## imvelox (Jun 2, 2014)

If i didn't get pll parity on the 1:55 i would have got ERs ._.


----------



## makan cube (Jun 2, 2014)

Congrats:tu


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 2, 2014)

Excellent results!


----------

